# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Jamaican Events Around the World >  Who's coming to the FOJ reunion?????

## Jim-Donna

This Friday and Saturday in Rockford Ill.
Looking forward to seeing some of you fine folks..
Do Not miss out on all the FUN~~
INDY BOB and Cindy, will we be seeing you there??
Hope so. Come on everybody~~See ya soon.




And a GTEAT time was had by ALL~~~

----------


## Muzikdoc

I'll be there!!! Can't wait!

----------


## Biggs of the week

Ya mon.Last time Donna you and Jim jumped in truck for a ride back to Sweden House.

----------


## Jim-Donna

Yes Mr Biggs, I remember. And Thank-you again.Will we be seeing you there??
Looking forward to it Muzikdoc.

----------


## Nurse Marcia

The Biggs are coming!!

----------

